# How hyper are your baby tiels?



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

Freya is insanely active compared to my boys! It's just go go go with her, from the moment she wakes up. Whenever she's out with me, she's constantly climbing around chewing on my hair, trying to get to my glasses, or going at the toy necklace I wear. She plays with all the toys in her cage. She's like a kitten! Is this normal for baby tiels? Will she mellow out with age? I'm not complaining, I think it's cute. Just curious.

Oh yeah, forgot to add that she also has these spazz moments where her crest will go up, she'll get a crazed look in her eye and she just stands in place and flaps her wings. I've seen budgies do this when they're clipped and can't fly, but my other tiels never have.


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

willow does the "crazed wing flapping" thing. lol. i think the hyperness might just be freya. i don't remember ama ever being really hyper.


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

I just had to pick the crazy one! lol. At least she's not short on personality.


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

Mocha and peanut are crazy hyper alot of the time they are around 10 months old now hehe . Mocha loves to do bat bird and eagle . When we get her out for play time she does this thing where she runs around with her wings open super fast its really funny to watch


----------



## Ginger101 (Jun 11, 2012)

my girl alpha does that to.
lol


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Roo is like that, and she's five. I don't know if they'll mellow out or not.


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

It'll be interesting to see whether or not Freya's hyperness goes away...I kind of suspect it won't but we'll see!


----------



## jan_ellison (Oct 29, 2012)

*Larry is hyper and crazy too*

We have a new baby (3.5 - 4 month old) cockatiel, Larry. He is hyper and non stop too. If you have glasses on he goes crazy tring to chew them, he is always chewing on our hair and cleaning our ears. When I am at the computer he is going around the desk chewing on everything. When the kids do their homework he is trying to chew the pencil etc. He also loves to do the wing flapping thing, often while up on our shoulder. He loves rings and watches and wants to constantly be with you. If I leave the room he shrieks like a baby. High high energy, luckily there are four of us in the family... so he spends time with us all (even the guinea pigs) he never wants to be alone.


----------



## Infinity (Oct 17, 2012)

My boys are both insane but insanely fun as well


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I think its a personality thing...I got some that are just super laid back (Snowball, Pebbles, Bubbles) then I have those that are always on the move, chewing on my hair, my lips, my cheeks, everything (Fuzzy, Jeep, Baby.) The super wing thing I really think is a stretch of some sort, I have a couple that do it so its not unusual, but very funny to watch for sure!


----------



## Hels (Oct 31, 2012)

I taught Jasper to do the super wings on cue. As soon as I say "go crazy" he does it. It's so funny. He can even say the words go crazy too. Clear as a bell 


Hels

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## stcroixmagic (5 mo ago)

Pearl is just like that her crest will go up, she'll get a crazed look in her eye and she just stands in place and flaps her wings she bites everything she’s hyper running here and there climbing here and there 🤦‍♀️ Biting this and that 🫣 we did a tree with different sticks in different way and put toys and the calcium bone for Tweety and when I bring pearl home o boy she destroyed Tweety tree every stick she bite and broke and Tweety mad at her and every place Tweety go pearl runs behind her and she likes to tease Tweety 🤦‍♀️ They argue in the tree a lot who knows what tweety telling pearl I know it’s not nice cus she screamed at her tweety is making 5 now in September and pearl make 1 in May tweety is the yellow one and the gray is pearl 🥰


----------



## Jo Hess (Nov 22, 2021)

As a 20+ year owner of tiels, I get what you're saying. In their first 2 years, rarely, if ever in first year or so, sleep through anytime of the day, just full on unless cloudy and raining. Then they start to nap occasionally. When older, more naps...that is their way just like we do when getting older.

Love your pics by the way as I love these babies, even when they destroy stuff in the room that I have to pay at a high cost to fix.

They will find everything they shouldn't do just to do what they do. Another area to destroy. As a home owner, I have to pay for and fix. Bearing in mind, my tiels are free flying 24/7. They sleep when dark and wake when light comes in. My current tame boy (18 months old), destroys something new each week. But other nearly 12 year old girl, not tame and doesn't like to leave her safe, cage place will do when she thinks Diesel should be with her and round him in. Even then, when she wants Diesel to 'come home', she will fly loops around him above me to come back home.

Destructive but is in their nature. Expect the best and hope not for the worst. But that happens. I don't breed at all, just appreciate what I have as an Aussie and one of our loved species of 51 natural species that we love.


----------

